# Las Vegas



## Spanky (2006 Március 4)




----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 4)

Nagyon szep


----------



## Spanky (2006 Március 4)

csokolade falikut


----------



## andika (2006 Március 4)

Véleményem ua. mint az elöző utazós topicodban.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 4)

Spanky írta:


> csokolade falikut


Ezt a képet vedd innen le Spanky, mert ha Melitta meglátja, egyenesen odarepül Torontó helyett.:twisted:


----------



## andika (2006 Március 4)

De az is egy megoldás ha egyenest a rákospalotai otthonunk elé hozatja azt a kutat.Hamar elapadna.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 4)

Spanky írta:


> csokolade falikut


pontos cim ....hol talalhato ez a falikut?


----------



## Spanky (2006 Március 5)

Melitta írta:


> pontos cim ....hol talalhato ez a falikut?


 
Bellagio Hotel

1000 kilo csoki folyik egyfolytaban.
A parom keszitette a kepet 2 hete. 
Ott volt konferencian, en meg itthon takaritottam :x


----------



## bubu (2006 Március 5)

Nem lehetne megoldani, hogy ide gyere hozzam takarittani?


----------



## Spanky (2006 Március 5)

bubu írta:


> Nem lehetne megoldani, hogy ide gyere hozzam takarittani?


 
Ha nonemu vagy es ennel a holgynel magasabb kategoriaban, akkor privatban megbeszel osszegert a rendelkezesedre a'lok


----------



## bbarna (2006 Március 5)

*Az Orangyal templom*

Van egy szep modern templom Las Vegasban, a Guardian Angel Cathedral, 2000-ben lattam es keszitettem az alabbi kepeket rola. Sajnos akkor meg nem volt egy nagyfelbontasu digitalis gepem es csak ezek a kis kepek vannak rola. Azota is keresek a Google-val egy jobbat de eddig meg nem talaltam. Ha valakinek van, megkoszonnem ha feltenne. Az erdekessege ennek a templomnak az, hogy ket magyar szarmazasu no (Piczek Edit Es Izabella) vegezte rajta az osszes diszito munkat, az ablakokat, mozaikokat, freskokakat. Az otvesnes evekben a ket kislany egyedul, a szuleik nelkul szoktek el Magyarszagrol. Nagyon tehetsegesek. Tobb szaz templomban lathato a munkajuk.

Barna

Csatolás megtekintése 6161Csatolás megtekintése 6163Csatolás megtekintése 6164


----------



## bubu (2006 Március 5)

Gyere el Torontoba es megbeszeljuk!


----------



## Spanky (2006 Március 5)

bubu írta:


> Gyere el Torontoba es megbeszeljuk!


 
OK,
Ha legkozelebb megyek akkor szolok  :..:


----------



## bubu (2006 Március 5)

Okvetlen mert te nagyon szimpatikus vagy nekem. 
Ok Tyutyu?
:88:


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Március 6)

Spanky írta:


> Ha nonemu vagy es ennel a holgynel magasabb kategoriaban, akkor privatban megbeszel osszegert a rendelkezesedre a'lok


Sorban allok en is , habar a kategoriaban asszem le vagyok maradva , de egy jo hazra jaro takaritono nalam is nagyon jol jonne . 
Mennyi a tarifa (a'r) ?


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 11)

Erdemes neha nezelodni , latom a Spankyra faj a fogatok ;-) Mibol gondoljatok , hogy olyan jo a takaritasi technikaja ? Gabizitanak a "hazra jaro" ...nekem az a'gyra-jaro jutott az eszembe . Tarifa ...igen-igen valtoznak az idok ;-)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 11)

Sanyi, csak most vettem eszre az avatarod. Meselj rola


----------



## andika (2006 Március 12)

A topic új cime:Kié lesz Spanky?


----------



## Spanky (2006 Március 12)

csocsike írta:


> Sanyi, csak most vettem eszre az avatarod. Meselj rola


 
evek ota az egyik kedvencem


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Március 12)

andika írta:


> A topic új cime:Kié lesz Spanky?


En biztos vagyok benne , hogy tolongani fognak a jelentkezok\\m/ 
Elvegre Ő a fonyeremeny :ugras:


----------



## bbarna (2006 Március 14)

Itt irtam egy par napja, hogy nem talaltam egy jo kepet a Las Vegas-ban levo Guardian Angel katedralisrol. Azota talaltam egy lapot ahol van rola kep, es minden masrol. Erdemes megnezni ezt a lapot:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/search/

Sok ezer kepuk van es lehet keresni tema, nev szerint. Peldaul a Church Las Vegas kulcsszoval talaltam ezt a szep kepet:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fwp/22575103/

Barna


----------



## andika (2006 Március 14)

Nincs róla kép,hogy legalább tudjuk kiért folyik a verseny?


----------



## bbarna (2006 Március 14)

andika írta:


> Nincs róla kép,hogy legalább tudjuk kiért folyik a verseny?


 
Nekem bejott a masodik megadott linnkel.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 19)

Ahogy ezt visszaolvastam ...jot nevettem !!!!!


----------



## andika (2006 Március 19)

andika írta:


> Nincs róla kép,hogy legalább tudjuk kiért folyik a verseny?


 
Nekem is sikerült.
Hát...nem rossz!


----------



## Spanky (2006 Szeptember 3)

Sziasztok,
Tegnap este (Sep. 2) jottunk haza Las Vegasbol.
Nagyszeru ut volt.
Gondoltam megosztok Veletek agy par fotot.
 

Ezek kora reggel hotel szobankbol.


----------



## Spanky (2006 Szeptember 3)

Paris Hotel, ahol megszaltunk.


----------



## Spanky (2006 Szeptember 3)

Caesars Palace


----------



## Spanky (2006 Szeptember 3)

The Venetian


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 3)

Hiába, élni tudni kell ...


----------



## Spanky (2006 Szeptember 3)




----------



## Spanky (2006 Szeptember 3)

100 Folk Celsius


----------



## Spanky (2006 Szeptember 3)

A Nagybratyim


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 3)

Netán bankot is _robbantottál_?


----------



## Spanky (2006 Szeptember 4)

allegro írta:


> Netán bankot is _robbantottál_?


 
aj jaj, miutan a parom bevasarolt:shock: , azt hiszem szukseg lessz ra.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Szeptember 4)

A casinoba kell menni egy kis $ csinalni. NAgyon jok a kepek!


----------



## Spanky (2006 Szeptember 4)

Melitta írta:


> A casinoba kell menni egy kis $ csinalni. NAgyon jok a kepek!



Bejott, 
habar nemsokat jatszottam, de kb. $300 nyertem. 
Parom egybol be is vasarolta a duplajat :shock:


----------



## Spanky (2006 Szeptember 4)

egy par kirakat


----------



## Spanky (2006 Szeptember 4)




----------



## Mouse (2006 Szeptember 6)

nekem is nagyon tetszenek a képek és ismerem a bátyádat


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 6)

Úgy gondolom én is tudtam volna ott költeni a (más) pénz(é)t


----------



## Gabizita (2006 Szeptember 6)

Spanky nagyon klasszak a kepek !


----------



## Pufi (2006 Szeptember 7)

*a*

<TABLE id=HB_Mail_Container height="100%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0 UNSELECTABLE="on"><TBODY><TR height="100%" UNSELECTABLE="on" width="100%"><TD id=HB_Focus_Element vAlign=top width="100%" background="" height=250 UNSELECTABLE="off">Sanyikám látom voltál a Velencében is. Mi márciusban a Parisban laktunk. Pihenni mentem, olyan kurva fáradtan jöttem haza, hogy csak ihaj. Gyönyörűek az új szállodák. Imádom ezeket a ,,fedett,, városokat.

Én is nyertem majdnem 1400-et igy az ut egyrésze visszajött. De Black Jack-kelten érte 2 éjszakát.8) 
</TD></TR><TR UNSELECTABLE="on" hb_tag="1"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 1pt" height=1 UNSELECTABLE="on">
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## goyo (2006 Szeptember 7)

Pufi írta:


> Én is nyertem majdnem 1400-et igy az ut egyrésze visszajött. De Black Jack-kelten érte 2 éjszakát.8)



Te szegény...


----------



## Earth (2006 Október 2)

Nehany kep...


----------



## Earth (2006 Október 2)

Meg nehany...


----------



## Spanky (2006 Október 2)

Mouse írta:


> nekem is nagyon tetszenek a képek és ismerem a bátyádat


 
Na tessek! Kicsi a vilag.


----------



## Spanky (2006 Október 2)

Pufi írta:


> <TABLE id=HB_Mail_Container height="100%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0 UNSELECTABLE="on"><TBODY><TR height="100%" UNSELECTABLE="on" width="100%"><TD id=HB_Focus_Element vAlign=top width="100%" background="" height=250 UNSELECTABLE="off">Sanyikám látom voltál a Velencében is. Mi márciusban a Parisban laktunk. Pihenni mentem, olyan kurva fáradtan jöttem haza, hogy csak ihaj. Gyönyörűek az új szállodák. Imádom ezeket a ,,fedett,, városokat.
> 
> Én is nyertem majdnem 1400-et igy az ut egyrésze visszajött. De Black Jack-kelten érte 2 éjszakát.8)
> 
> ...


 
Szio Pufi,
Mi is a Paris-ban szaltunk meg.
Nagyon szep hotel. A kiszolgalas elso osztalyu.


----------



## katesz (2007 Január 2)

Nagyon jok a kepek Earth.


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 8)

*13szor jott ez be az nap *


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 8)

na miert is mentem en oda akkor?


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 8)




----------



## romesz (2008 Június 8)

ezt ma mar nem hasznaljak sajnos, pedig jobb volt mig aproval mentek a gepek, de a casinok eltanultak a dolgot az indian casinoktol.


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 12)

*T-Rex*

mint lathato ez regebben keszult, azota sem lattam se ezt se hasonlot az utakon. 
Jol lathato hogy milyen "dus novenyzet" van Las Vegasban. 

Gyorsabb mint egy Porche vagy Ferrari es "csak $48000-$50000" az ara


----------



## Spanky (2008 Június 12)

romesz írta:


> Jol lathato hogy milyen "dus novenyzet" van Las Vegasban.


 
Jahat kerem, ahol 2x egy evben esik esso.


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 12)

Spanky írta:


> Jahat kerem, ahol 2x egy evben esik esso.



na igen, es akkor is csak annyi hogy a viz nem folyik az utszelen. Amint elall 3 percrel kesobb mar szaraz az ut. Sajnos


----------



## Spanky (2008 Június 13)

romesz írta:


> na igen, es akkor is csak annyi hogy a viz nem folyik az utszelen. Amint elall 3 percrel kesobb mar szaraz az ut. Sajnos


 
Na de akkor is mint Elvis enekelte,
VIVAAAAAA LAS VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 13)

Spanky írta:


> Na de akkor is mint Elvis enekelte,
> VIVAAAAAA LAS VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!



inkabb Leave your lost wages


----------



## Spanky (2008 Június 13)

romesz írta:


> inkabb Leave your lost wages


 

Itt is ugy hivjak, hogy Lost Wages. 

Habar utoljara mikor ott voltam, mazlim volt es $360 +ban tavoztam a Paris-bol.
Viszont az edes kis parom masnap el is vasarolt $600-zat belole.


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 13)

Spanky írta:


> Itt is ugy hivjak, hogy Lost Wages.
> 
> Habar utoljara mikor ott voltam, mazlim volt es $360 +ban tavoztam a Paris-bol.
> Viszont az edes kis parom masnap el is vasarolt $600-zat belole.
> ...



Nem jarok be a casinokba miota ide koltoztem, de elotte mikor jatszottam mindig szerencsem volt. 
Viszont rokonaim es ismeroseim szinte mind vesztenek.
Felesegem kolleganoje viszont az elmult 5 evben, evente minimum 80ezret nyert. Eloszor nekem is gyanus volt de megmutatta az adobevallasat es ott ritkan hazudik az ember hogy az adohivatal jarjon jol.
Nem mindenki veszit am


----------



## Spanky (2008 Június 13)

*



Az a $600 szerintem inkabb csak befektetes volt, eskudni mernek hogy azert vasarolt hogy neked jobban tetszen 

Kattints a kibontásához...

 
Te jo eg!!!
Mindha a paromat hallanam. *


----------



## romesz (2009 Február 19)




----------



## romesz (2009 Február 19)




----------



## romesz (2009 Február 19)




----------



## romesz (2009 Február 19)




----------



## romesz (2009 Február 19)




----------



## romesz (2009 Február 19)




----------



## romesz (2009 Február 19)




----------



## Santane (2009 Február 21)

Romesz! Valami fantasztikusan jók a képek! 
Nekem csak most sikerült megnézni, eddig nem nyitotta meg a gép.


----------



## romesz (2009 Február 21)

Santane írta:


> Romesz! Valami fantasztikusan jók a képek!
> Nekem csak most sikerült megnézni, eddig nem nyitotta meg a gép.



Ugyes lany Marcsi  akar csinalni folytatast is. Orulok, hogy tetszik


----------



## Santane (2009 Február 21)

romesz írta:


> Ugyes lany Marcsi  akar csinalni folytatast is. Orulok, hogy tetszik


 
Szerintem is nagyon ügyes! Puszi neki! Csudajó érzéke van az egészhez! Várjuk a folytatást!!!


----------



## romesz (2009 Február 22)




----------



## romesz (2009 Február 22)




----------



## romesz (2009 Február 22)




----------



## Santane (2009 Február 22)

Ezek nagyon érdekes képek Romesz!
De végül is mi ez? Vagyis mik akarnak lenni?
Nem vagyok nagyon benne a vegasi dolgokban.


----------



## romesz (2009 Február 22)

Santane írta:


> Ezek nagyon érdekes képek Romesz!
> De végül is mi ez? Vagyis mik akarnak lenni?
> Nem vagyok nagyon benne a vegasi dolgokban.



Az utolso ketto a Luxor hotel, elotte pedig az Excalibur hotel. A vizeses a Tropicana elott van.


----------



## Santane (2009 Február 22)

romesz írta:


> Az utolso ketto a Luxor hotel, elotte pedig az Excalibur hotel. A vizeses a Tropicana elott van.


 
Köszi!!


----------



## romesz (2009 Június 8)

A mai hirekben lattam, hogy Las Vegasban a jelenleg epites alatt allo City Centerbe 1400 allasra jelentkezot varnak a napokban. A legrosszabbul fizeto allas $13.50 orankent a WC takarito. 
A "city center" 2009 oszen nyilik meg. 

Akit erdekel itt nezhet utana es jelentkezhet is online.


----------



## romesz (2009 December 20)

Las Vegas-Paradise, Nevada
One-year % change in home price: -32.6%
Median home price: $157,000
Median family income: $63,900
Affordability index: 3
Population: 1,777,539
Unemployment rate: 13%
Foreclosure rate: 5.13% of all housing units
Forecast change in home price over one year: -23.9% 

Investors gambled and lost. The highest rate of foreclosure in the nation -- nearly seven times the national average of 0.73%, according to RealtyTrac.






Akit erdekel itt meg nezheti a tobbi 9 bajban levo varost is.


----------



## romesz (2010 Január 21)

Ez is Las Vegas 

A mai hirekben volt, hogy egy turistatol ket ember penzt kunyeralt.
Mikor a ferfi jo indulatuan segiteni akart, fegyverrel bekenyszeritettek az autojukba es elraboltak.
Elvittek egy apartmantba ahol elvettek az osszes penzet es bank kartyajat is es veressel kikenyszeritettek a pinkodjat is belole.
Kivettek penzt a bankszamjarol is sot mi tobb a hotel szobajabol is elvittek ertekeket.

Szerencsere mig a rablok tavol voltak a ferfi elmenekult es igy elve meguszta a dolgot.


----------



## romesz (2010 Február 11)

*Chocolate fountain*

Mivel az elejen eltunt a csoki vizeseses kep, igy en ujra bemutatom az altalam keszitett felvetelen.

8 méter magas, és 2 tonna csokit forgat, 120 litert percenként


----------



## romesz (2010 Február 16)

*las vegasi hazassag kotes*

Koztudott teny, hogy rengetegen utaznak Las Vegasba hazassag kotes celjabol.
Nem art ha utazas elott egy-ket dologgal tisztaba leszunk.
Aki Las Vegasban szeretne hazassagot kotni annak itt kell kezdeni 
Clark County Clerk
Marriage Services Division
201 East Clark Avenue 
Las Vegas, Nevada 89155-1603

Reggel 8 es ejjel 12kozt barmikor lehet engedelyert folyamodni.
A hazassagi engedely $60dollarba kerul plusz $5 ha hitelkartyaval fizet a kerelmezo.
Az engedely kivaltasatol 12honapon belul kell hazasodni, kulonben az lejar.
Las Vegasban tobb szaz kapolna es hazassagkoto terem van, ahol mindenki a neki tetszo ceremoniat valaszthatja. A ceremonia utan adnak egy certificate de az csak disz a hivatalos anyakonyvi kivonatot 
Itt kell kivaltani $15-ba kerul
*Clark County Recorder
P.O. Box 551510
Las Vegas, Nevada 89155-1510
(702) 455-4336*
Ahhoz, hogy Magyarorszagon anyakonyvezheto legyen a hazassag az “Apostilles” dokumentumot is ki kell valtani miutan a Clark County Recordertol megerkezett a certificate.
*Secretary of State
Capitol Complex
Carson City, Nevada 89710
Telephone
(800) 992-0900 ext. 5708*
Ezt otthon a hivatalos fordito irodaban leforditjak es utana az anyakonyvi hivatal bejegyzi otthon is a hazassagot.

Amennyiben tovabbi kerdesetek van, szoljatok es ha tudok segitek


----------



## romesz (2010 Február 18)

*Air force one*

Ma este erkezik Las Vegasba az elnok, kb 8ora mulva fog leszallni a McCarran International Airporton.











Tavaly majusban mar jart Las Vegasban, tobbek kozt meglatogatta a Nellis Air base nap energia gyujto telepet is.


----------



## Melitta (2010 Február 19)

Szep dolog a hazassag,de LAs Vegas hires a gyors valasrol lehetosegrol is, arrol is ha irnal.


----------



## romesz (2010 Február 19)

Melitta írta:


> Szep dolog a hazassag,de LAs Vegas hires a gyors valasrol lehetosegrol is, arrol is ha irnal.



hm szoval valni akarsz 

utana nezek a dolognak, hogy minel pontosabb adatokat tudjak kozolni


----------



## Spanky (2010 Február 22)

2006


----------



## Melitta (2010 Február 27)

romesz írta:


> hm szoval valni akarsz
> 
> utana nezek a dolognak, hogy minel pontosabb adatokat tudjak kozolni



nem akarok valni, ezert nem is megyek ferjhez meg egyszer, de soha nem art az informacio.


----------



## ujbeszel (2010 Július 25)

Las Vegast mindenkeppen latni kell! De ami nekem jott le a dolgobol (azon kivul hogy iszonyat meleg van - mindig nyaron voltam) hogy igazabol csak egy utca/ut van amint a latvanykaszinok voltak. Ami persze erdekes, de azert en pl nem elnek ott. Igaz nem vonzanak a szerencsejatekok sem


----------



## vaszilvi (2010 Augusztus 25)

En nagyon szeretem Vegast, igaz, hogy egy utca van de attol rengeteg a latnivalo mert minden casinoba vannak kulon latvanyossagok meg persze a rengeteg show...


----------



## Arianwen (2010 Augusztus 26)

*Sziasztok...

Érdemes Las Vegas környékét is meglátogatni. Nagyon sok a látnivaló mint pld. a Red Rock Canyon vagy a kb. csak 40 mérföldre lévő világhíres Hoover gát. Persze ez csak akkor aktuális ha nem csak a városra vagytok kíváncsiak . 


*


----------



## horvathc (2012 Február 28)

Mi aprilisban megyunk majd Vegas-ba - most eloszor - mar nagyon varjuk!!!  

Majd teszek fel par kepet es igyekszek megosztani par aktualis informaciot is...


----------



## Pandora's Box (2013 Február 5)

*Tracking device helps police capture bank robbery suspect*

Forrás: http://www.lvrj.com/news/tracking-device-helps-police-capture-bank-robbery-suspect-189723381.html

--------------------------------------
Sajnálom, de nem tudom idemásolni a tartalmat, talán nagyobb hozzáértés kellene ... :-(


----------



## Pandora's Box (2013 Február 5)

*Magyar bankrablót fogtak Las Vegasban*

A pénz közé rejtett nyomkövető buktatta le H. Tamást, aki 6500 dollárt lopott egy bankfiókból Las Vegasban. A férfi lejárt diák- és munkavállalási vízummal tartózkodott az USA-ban. Kórházban kezelik, mert egy rá lövő rendőr megsebesítette.

Megsebesítettek és elfogtak egy magyar férfit, aki kirabolt egy bankot Las Vegasban - írta a Las Vegas Review-Journal.

A 40 éves *H. Tamás*t a U.S. Bankból elrabolt bankjegyek közé elrejtett nyomkövető segítségével fogták el. A magyar elkövető 6500 dollárt (mintegy 1 millió 400 ezer forintot) zsákmányolt a szombaton elkövetett bankrablással. A férfi egy 44-es revolvert és egy légpisztolyt használt a bűncselekményhez.

A bankrablóra a nyomkövető jelét észlelő rendőrök találtak rá, amikor éppen az autójára felvett zálogkölcsönt akarta kifizetni. H. Tamás nekihajtott a járőrkocsinak, majd futva menekült, egy magánházon és egy másik kertjén áthatolva. Ez utóbbinak tulajdonosa megakadályozta, hogy az elkövető bemásszon az ablakán és utána lőtt. 

Nem tudni, hogy a lakó lövése talált-e, de az egyik rendőr biztosan megsebesítette H. Tamást. A magyar férfit, aki azt vallotta, hogy "szüksége volt" a pénzre, letartóztatták és kórházba vitték. Emberölési kísérlettel, rablással, a rendőrséggel való szembeszegüléssel és magánlaksértéssel vádolják.
H. Tamás lejárt diák- és munkavállalói vízummal tartózkodik az Egyesült Államokban. A férfi Los Angeles-i lakos, csütörtökön érkezett Las Vegasba.
*
Forrás:
- *http://www.origo.hu/nagyvilag/20130205-magyar-bankrablot-fogtak-las-vegasban.html
- http://index.hu/kulfold/2013/02/05/magyar_bankrablot_fogtak_el_las_vegasban/


----------



## Hun_Ki (2019 Január 1)

Köszönjük


----------



## JónásImre HU (2020 Január 14)

Köszönöm a megosztott élményeket. Egyszer szeretnék eljutni Én is.


----------

